# How often do you bathe your malt?



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Hi! How often do you bathe your babies? One groomer says every seven days, and others say that grooming them once a week will dry out their skin and coat. What do you think? I've been grooming Bella every Monday because she seems to act like she's bothered if I wait longer. This is a dog who goes outside and then wants me to pick grass off her feet as soon as she sees it, but I don't want to irritate her skin :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## dooly (Nov 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bellasmommy_@Sep 13 2005, 01:48 PM
> *Hi!  How often do you bathe your babies?  One groomer says every seven days, and others say that grooming them once a week will dry out their skin and coat.  What do you think?  I've been grooming Bella every Monday because she seems to act like she's bothered if I wait longer.  This is a dog who goes outside and then wants me to pick grass off her feet as soon as she sees it, but I don't want to irritate her skin :new_Eyecrazy:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=99252*


[/QUOTE]
i bathe them about once a week. My vet told me it was fine as long as you use a gentle dog shampoo. also, use a high quality conditioner to moisturize their skin.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Thanks! My groomer uses organic dog shampoos, so surely they're gentle, but since I'm paraniod I'll try to read the label and do a search online for the ingredients


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I bathe Lady faithfully every week. I find she looks dingy and doesn't smell as good if I go any longer. I also do "mini baths" in between with Proline Self Rinse, clean her eyes with a cotton ball and wash her face and beard if it gets grubby.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I think it is fine as long as you use good quality products. During the winter you might want to back off to every 2 weeks if you notice her skin getting dry.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Sep 13 2005, 12:03 PM
> *I bathe Lady faithfully every week. I find she looks dingy and doesn't smell as good if I go any longer. I also do "mini baths" in between with Proline Self Rinse, clean her eyes with a cotton ball and wash her face and beard if it gets grubby.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=99264*


[/QUOTE]
Where do you buy Proline Self Rinse? I saw it online for $5 but I don't want to have to pay for shipping for a $5 order. Belle had a bath yesterday before she got herself over stimulated. Now she has a huge mat which I got out with detangler but her coat in that area and her face and beard need to be bathed again. Would her normal shampoo be too harsh for her again so soon? I used #1 Pure White Lightening Shampoo and Pet Silk Bright Silk Rinse on her yesterday. I am hoping Proline Self Rinse is at pet stores????


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have never seen Proline in pet stores. I usually keep a running list and order when I have enough items to justify the shipping charges. I agree, you hate to spend $7 to ship a $5 item!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm so glad I'm not bathing her too often. I could probably stretch it out to two weeks if I needed to, but I don't want to







She smells so good after her bath!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Originally our vet said every 7-14 days, but once we found out Rex had such bad skin allergies, she gave him a prescription shampoo and we are supposed to bathe him every 2 to 3 days. Now that his skin is clearing up, he can go a little longer, but come the 4th or 5th day he starts getting itchy, so that is as long as we can wait. I am hoping come winter we dont have to bathe him that often. He seems to be getting better as time progresses. We also dont dry him, that was further irritating his skin, so we turn up the thermostat an hour before his bath until he is dry, his hair is short now, so he dries in less than an hour.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I bathe Rosie once a week.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i have a standard appt every 3 weeks and i give maxi a bath every week 
my groomer told me not to use anything but an oatmeal because i also was drying maxi out so i use mild shampoo on top of that he hates baths so it sa struggle for me he acts like he is being violated lol my poor baby as we speak i am getting ready for the BATH wish me luck


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda gets her bath once a week.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar gets a bath every 2 weeks, more often if needed.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

the girls get a bath every week or 7 days. sometimes even every two weeks with mini baths in between.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Sir N still looks and smells good after two weeks. In the winter, I wash him about every three weeks as he stays even cleaner then due to all the clothes he's wearing. Little C gets bathed about every 5 days or so. Due to her skin problems, she starts losing that fresh smell within two days and by the time bath time rolls around, she looks a little nasty. I guess because she's closer to the ground, she gets dirtier faster. I would like to bathe her every two days, but won't because I don't want to destry her skin...but then again, I've noticed that she is generally better immediately after a bath.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey gets a bath once a week, but wouldn't you know it...hubby takes her outside the next day to play and she is dirty all over again. That is their thing...mommy cleans but daddy gets to play rough with her outside so she is all dirty.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Bijou gets a bath every week because of doggy odor.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Frosty gets a bath every week, sometimes even every 5 days or so. She doesn't get terribly dirty, but with the way she & Dafney play, she doesn't smell very good if I wait any longer.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

My mommy bathes me every week whether I need it or not. ~Sassy











Sassy gets a bath every 7 days. A couple of times Lil Miss Shagnasty" went for 10 days, but our norm is 7 days.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Miko gets a bath every week but since he also goes for walks 2x/day, I wash his feet with soap after every walk in a sink. Its kind of a pain, but otherwise he licks his feet obssesively plus I worry about little dirty paws in the apartment. Not that I am a neat freak, but I can never wear shoes in the house and its kind of the same thing. I tried using baby wipes and/or doggy wipes instead of soap for his feet, but it seemed that his feet would still be dirty -- so I use soap after walks but I do always feel guilty that I may be drying out his paws!!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Ruby Jean gets a bath once a week. We walk her daily plus she plays outside with the cats so sometimes I'd like to do it sooner..but I usually wait the full week.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Tucker gets a bath once a week. He has never had an odor but he gets dingy.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Two weeks here...sooner or later as needed. I used to do it every weekend faithfully. But sometimes he just doesn't need it that badly.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I must be the odd man out, Ruby goes every four weeks to the groomer and thats the only time she gets a bath. I do use the wipes for her bottom and eyes when needed. She only goes on the deck when we go outside, she just doesn't like grass! I also brush her every other day and every week or so spray her with the BTB doggy cologne.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Indy gets a bath once a week, except we have waited longer this time because of his neutering. He isn't as fluffy as normal after waiting more than a week, also he doesn't have that fresh clean smell. He has been cleaning himself like a cat, I guess he misses his bath too


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I bathe Abbey twice a week. I use johnson's baby shampoo on her but I may try the oatmeal shampoo. She gets a little nasty from going outside to potty, especially now since every morning the grass is so dewy. I hate to see what things are going to be like in the winter. And she won't wear her boots for anything!







I hate when her feet get all wet 'cause then she has to go in her crate until she drys







~ she never gets dry enough with wiping her off with a towel, especially since I have cream colored carpet!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

every 7 - 10 days... depending how much PEE is on him!!! He's a sloppy boy.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Peechie gets a bath once a week. Every Thursday. She knows, she runs and hides, poor thing







Then she smells like a petuna again


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

Most of the time I bath Tuck once a week, but he always wants to be outside, so it depends on how dirty he is. 
Ya'll sometimes he looks gray, he is so dusty. I gave him a bath last night and he had a fly mated in his fur! 
What kind of detangler do ya'll use?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

once every two months or something like that.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

My theory is, if Baxter is going to jump in the tub while I'm running my water, he is going to get a bath! He has a game where he drops a toy in the tub, if I don't go after it fast enough, he goes for it. It is pretty funny when he comes up with his face covered in bubbles.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm going to try again, pic didn't show up.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Cute picture!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baxter and Wally's Mom_@Sep 14 2005, 04:19 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Oh how cute I love that picture. 
I bath mine every 7-10 days sometimes sooner if they have a bad day when it is wet outside
Char


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baxter and Wally's Mom_@Sep 14 2005, 05:19 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Aww...that is soo cute!!!





















You have the best water pictures of you babies...lol


----------



## Chilly dog (Aug 16, 2005)

I've had Chilly for just over a month and bathed him twice so... Every 2 weeks. He plays outside a lot but never gets too dirty and doesn't really smell (knowck on wood). Maybe because he's so young! That might change when eh gets older, I dunno.

-Mal&Chilly-


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

*Tinkerbell* gets a bath once a week or else she turns into *Stinkerbell*


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Baxter and Wally's Mom_@Sep 14 2005, 04:19 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
That is such a cute picture!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *Tink's*Mommy_@Sep 15 2005, 08:50 PM
> **Tinkerbell* gets a bath once a week or else she turns into *Stinkerbell*
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Awwwwwww poor Tinks, I am sure if she could read that she would get a complex
















I bathe Scooby once in between visits to the groomer which he has every 4 weeks so that would be every 2 weeks. He just doesn't seem to get very dirty or smelly, he always smells so nice to me, I clean his ears and face each couple of days and his butt if it is cruddy (rarely though). 
He goes outside when the sun is shining to get his daily dose of sun but we have all lawn in his yard so he rarely gets dirty out there. Yesterday it was raining all day so he just had to go out and get wet and his coat is so curly now, rain water always seems to do that to him, and he loves to play in the rain too.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

I bathe him too much!! He gets a bath when he plays out in the yard and rolls around in the grass and when he goes on visits to my nieces where he gets dirty. I use a mild puppy shampoo on him though. So I'd say it's just about 2 or 3 times a week.


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo+Sep 16 2005, 11:00 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwwwww poor Tinks, I am sure if she could read that she would get a complex
















I bathe Scooby once in between visits to the groomer which he has every 4 weeks so that would be every 2 weeks. He just doesn't seem to get very dirty or smelly, he always smells so nice to me, I clean his ears and face each couple of days and his butt if it is cruddy (rarely though). 
He goes outside when the sun is shining to get his daily dose of sun but we have all lawn in his yard so he rarely gets dirty out there. Yesterday it was raining all day so he just had to go out and get wet and his coat is so curly now, rain water always seems to do that to him, and he loves to play in the rain too.















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100215
[/B][/QUOTE]

My daughter's boyfriend is the one who started calling her STINKERBELL when she is dirty. She doesn't like to hear it







so I try to bathe her ASAP!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@Sep 14 2005, 08:23 AM
> *I bathe Abbey twice a week.  I use johnson's baby shampoo on her but I may try the oatmeal shampoo.  She gets a little nasty from going outside to potty, especially now since every morning the grass is so dewy.  I hate to see what things are going to be like in the winter.  And she won't wear her boots for anything!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


My groomer told me today that I was bathing way too much and that I should not be using johnson's baby shampoo because it's too drying.







I guess I'm a bad mommy! so I will be buying new shampoo and bathing only once a month.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@Sep 14 2005, 08:23 AM
> *I bathe Abbey twice a week.  I use johnson's baby shampoo on her but I may try the oatmeal shampoo.  She gets a little nasty from going outside to potty, especially now since every morning the grass is so dewy.  I hate to see what things are going to be like in the winter.  And she won't wear her boots for anything!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Mine normally don't go out when the grass is wet, but if it happens I wash their feet by filling my laundry room sink with a little water and then having them stand in the water for a few seconds while I swish their feet clean and then I towel dry and they are good to go.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mimi2_@Sep 14 2005, 07:43 AM
> *I must be the odd man out, Ruby goes every four weeks to the groomer and thats the only time she gets a bath.  I do use the wipes for her bottom and eyes when needed.  She only goes on the deck when we go outside, she just doesn't like grass!  I also brush her every other day and every week or so spray her with the BTB doggy cologne.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=99471*


[/QUOTE]

I'm with you on this.... Kallie and Catcher have a standing appointment every 4 weeks at the groomer. Kallie stays so clean it is amazing. She has no tears at all and she stays in great shape, so she only gets a grooming once a month. Catcher, on the other hand, can sometimes start needing a bath after about two weeks so I will give him a bath at home when that happens. I use the Proline rinseless shampoo on his face a few times a week.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy keeps a fresh scent to him weeks after a bath so he doesn't get one very often.. maybe once a month or so. He does get maintenance in between baths like having his paws wiped, getting sprayed with a spray in conditioner and brushed out. He really loathes getting a bath so I hate to have to do it to him more than he needs it. Pixie on the other hand needs to have a bath more often because she starts to look like a greaseball and starts to stink a bit after about a week or so... luckily she doesn't mind a bath as much as Tuffy does.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I give Jack







a bath about once a week, usually on the weekend when I have some time to shower him during my shower (







) He always smells good -- shampoo-smell right after the bath, and puppy-smell near the end of the week -- but his hair starts to look dingey and tufted (rather than fluffy, do you know what I mean?) so I gotta get him clean again. He also needs his paw pad fur trimmed and his nails cut back, along with the hair around his eyes.... so I do all that at the same time.

Hope this helps


----------

